# Otocinclus white spots



## RiaHx (21 Nov 2018)

Hi all, I had a otocinclus with white patch on it a few weeks ago, treated for fungus as told by someone in a Facebook group, it was to late by the time the treatment arrived still treated the others just incase now one of them has a little spot on the end of its nose & another with a small spot on its head, do I treat them again for fungus or white spot? I’m confused on what to do? I have other treatments available, one of the images is my otocinclus other is one from google.


----------



## tam (21 Nov 2018)

White spot is individual pin prick size spots that sit on top of the skin. I can't tell from your photo if that's what yours has (doesn't look like it) but the second photo definitely isn't white spot.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Nov 2018)

It's always difficult to tell from images and especially when the quality isn't that great. As it is, it looks to me like some kind of open wound. Are you able to post better high res images or confirm?
Either way, perhaps treat with a broad spectrum agent like eSHa 2000 https://www.eshalabs.eu/europe/products/esha-2000supregsup.html 
Further, as per instructions it can also be combined with other eSHa products to give an extremely broad range of action.


----------



## RiaHx (21 Nov 2018)

Do you think it’s more of a bacterial infection? Sorry the images are rubbish it’s hard to get a photo of it but I will have another look on google. It’s not as bad as this it’s a small area, it’s not fuzzy/hair like.


----------



## tam (21 Nov 2018)

Ouch, yes I would go for bacterial, possibly even an injury originally. I wouldn't be too confident about recovery but keep your water super clean and treat as bacterial.


----------



## rebel (22 Nov 2018)

I reckon isolate and treat it. I had one like that and it died.


----------

